# Layer ohne DW erstellen



## lordofscotland (4. Februar 2002)

Hi,

wie kann ich einen layer erstellen ohne das ich Dreamweaver benutze.
Hab zwar schon einen erstellt doch er lässt sich nicht so konkret positionieren wie ich das aus DW gewöhnt bin.
Hab den Quellcode im Anhang schaut euch den mal bitte an
Danke im Voraus für eure Hilfe



Greetings

lordofscotland


----------



## bartman336 (4. Februar 2002)

ich bin mir nicht sicher ob du das so meinst aber ersetz deinen layer-tag mal durch das hier

```
<div id="Beispiel_ID" name="Beispielname" style="top:150;left:350;width:100;" align="center">
```

das schließende </div> hattest du ja komischerweise schon etwas tiefer im quelltext drin stehen.


----------



## lordofscotland (4. Februar 2002)

*Layer*

Hab es gerade getestet, der gesamte Text steht nun auf der linken seite, würde mal sagen wie an die wand geklatscht.

Danke für deine Hilfe

greetings


lordofscotland


----------



## snowman (5. Februar 2002)

Hi lordofscotland,
der korrekte Code lautet

```
<layer id="Beispiel_ID" style="position:absolute;top:150px; left:350px; width:100px;z-index:1">
```

Das "name"-Attribut kannst du dir sparen, da der Layer schon durch die ID-Vergabe definiert ist.

Hoffe es hilft 

.greetings snowman


----------



## lordofscotland (5. Februar 2002)

*Layer*

Danke hat geholfen.


greetings 

lord


----------



## Samuel (21. Februar 2002)

*so is richtig*

Divs werden oft für rollover effekts benutzt wie zB der:

<html>
<head>
<script language="JavaScript">
function showDiv(DivName) {
var ref;
var d=document;
if (d.all) {
d.all[DivName].style.visibility='visible';
} else if ((!d.all) && (d.getElementById)) {
ref=d.getElementById(DivName);
ref.style.visibility='visible';
} else if (d.layers) {
d.layers[DivName].style.visibility='show';
}}
function hideDiv(DivName) {
var ref;
var d=document;
if (d.all) {
d.all[DivName].style.visibility='hidden';
} else if ((!d.all) && (d.getElementById)) {
ref=d.getElementById(DivName);
ref.style.visibility='hidden';
} else if (d.layers) {
d.layers[DivName].style.visibility='hide';
}}
</script>
</head>
<body>
<a href="javascript:void(null);" onmouseover="showDiv('blub')" onmouseout="hideDiv('blub')">blub</a>
<div id="blub" style="position:absolute; width:100px; height:100px; background-color:#CCCCCC; layer-background-color:#CCCCCC; left:200px; top:10px; visibility:visible;">bla<br>und<br>blub</div>


Im style des Divs wird die Hintergrundfarbe2mal angegeben damit sowohl in ns und in ie alles tatellos dargestellt wird

gugg dir das script mal an, kannst sicherlich einiges damit anfangen, ist auch nützlich beim erstellen von menues, dazu kannst du dir ja auch mal das hier ansehen.


----------



## lordofscotland (22. Februar 2002)

*Danke für die Idee*

Hi, hab dein script gleich mal getest und finde es ist vollkommen das was ich gesucht habe.
Hab ein paar Veränderungen vorgenommen, vorallem mit dem Layer und der Sichtbarkeit beim laden von der Seite, hab ihn einfach auf hidden gestellt und somit ist er von anfang an nicht zusehen, ansonsten danke für das script ist echt genial.


Mfg

Lordofscotland


----------



## Samuel (22. Februar 2002)

*np dude*

immer wieder gerne
3-)


----------

